# Screen savers? without hacking, do I have choices?



## uncle b (Oct 3, 2010)

Hey Y'all, just got my new Kindle 3 after giving up on a less than underwhelming Nook I bought several months ago.  Loving the new K3, except for the screen savers. I understand many people share my disdain for the old authors...having NO interest in "hacking" my K3, but I can't seem to find a place on my K3 to change the screen savers...I thought I read someone post about nature or architecture scenes. I would prefer something like that. Could someone let me know how of if I can change my screensavers, while keeping my K3 un-hacked!?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

The only way I know of is to install the screen-saver hack, which is what I did.


----------



## 911jason (Aug 17, 2009)

If you're concerned about hacking the Kindle, because you're thinking of how people hacked and/or rooted the Nook, it's really not the same thing. The screen saver hack consists of installing a simple jailbreak and then a screen saver hack, neither one will interfere with automatic firmware updates. Your Kindle will still work exactly the same as before with the exception of allowing you to upload your own images as screen savers.


----------



## meem (Aug 16, 2010)

Yes and No.
Yes if you have USBNetwork hack and you replace the original screen saver files.
And yes, if you add more custom images as a screen savers by *Alt*+*Shift*+*o* when you are viewing them.


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

No, the ALT+SHIFT+Whatever trick was for the K1 only. And, please, do *NOT* use the usbnet hack just for screensavers. (In fact, if you don't know what it means, don't know what it does, don't understand it, don't know what to do with it, it probably means you don't need it. It's not to be trifled with lightly.).


----------



## teri (Sep 13, 2010)

Hacking really isn't that scary.  I have used hacks on phones and pdas in the past but it still worried me to try the Kindle hack.  Once I did it I was shocked at how easily the process went.  Now I have lots of lovely screen savers (all from members here) that don't make me go "ack" any more!


----------



## LoneReaction (Oct 25, 2010)

The kindle hacks shouldn't be even called hacks. The process of hacking is the same as updating.. put in file, go to settings, update.. easiest hack ever.


----------

